# The most powerful LED aquarium light



## davemedinis

The Apollo 16 LED aquarium LED aquarium light,built with modular designs,optical lenses,safe output voltage,intelligent driver monitor system,two switches,the Blue and White light source can be separately controllable.
Its illuminating distance can be as far as 15 meters.


----------

